# Lapeer county 35 point



## ericjaenicke

Wife just showed me a pic of a buck that was shot by someone she is friends with. 35 point free range. The pic is on MIBuckpoles facebook and Scotts quik stops facebook page. Scotts has a pic of the tag also.


----------



## Firefighter

Free range?


----------



## ericjaenicke

And it starts


----------



## Firefighter

No tags in any of these.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Not sure about this buck, but paying attention to MIbuckpole facebook page lately and am shocked at the number of really big deer in S MI.. Had not checked it for a few days and knew there were big deer in S MI but Damn.. 

I thought MS was a big group, but the number of deer and big deer posted looks silly next to bookface.


----------



## Liver and Onions

Wow. If that is a fair chase buck. Wow. Seems unlikely a deer could get that old in Lapeer County. For that reason, a lot of questions are going to be asked. If the deer is fair chase, all the young man needs to do is to tell the truth. 

If that is a high fence buck. Wow. What would that cost $20,000 ? Paradise Lake Ranch is just a few miles away from the Quik Stop. Maybe I will call them tomorrow and ask what a deer like that might cost. 

I know a CBM scorer just a few miles from the Quik Stop. 

L & O


----------



## ericjaenicke

She personally knows this guy. Is free range. If you don't believe it...well i guess you will have to wait and see for yourself.


----------



## Firefighter

ericjaenicke said:


> She personally knows this guy. Is free range. If you don't believe it...well i guess you will have to wait and see for yourself.


I'm obviously skeptical, but truly hope it's free range. It would be great for Michigan.


----------



## Patman75

We must have good minerals in the soil and excellent buck beds in Lapeer.


----------



## srconnell22

Firefighter said:


> Free range? Yeah right.


More importantly, when did you get a space phone AND bookface? Wow!


----------



## USMarine2001

live in lapeer this is the first i have heard of it, and this town... news gets around quick


----------



## Liver and Onions

ericjaenicke said:


> She personally knows this guy.................


Ok, but so what ? Within the past few years we have had other bucks that were reported to be Michigan fair chase deer that ended up being not fair chase. The guy in each case even lied to family members.
Because this buck is so far beyond normal for a fair chase buck, a lot of questions are going to ask. 
I have one question, is it possible that this young man would have the money available to kill this buck at a ranch ? Not many people his age do. Some of us older guys might have the money, but there is no way in hell that we would spend it that way.
I am thinking that it is more likely that it is fair chase than him having the money, however, bucks like that are usually behind a fence.
As stated, if the young man is open to questions and answers honestly he has no worries. 

L & O


----------



## Firefighter

srconnell22 said:


> More importantly, when did you get a space phone AND bookface? Wow!


Lol!!! Twas forwarded to me from a space phone. No bookface for me!


----------



## bucknasty11208

Ahhh! Deer hunting in Michigan... Its a lose lose situation no matter what you do. If your a "Brown it's down guy", shame on you for not passing on sparky to let him grow a big rack. If you shoot one with a big rack, there's no way it's legit. At least there's no questioning legitimacy if it's a spike in Michigan. Seems like the only way to go if you don't want to be put under a microscope and scrutinized.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Firefighter said:


> Lol!!! Twas forwarded to me from a space phone. No bookface for me!


Need a dang like button.. Flip Phone forever.


----------



## JIG_EM_UP-DEER_DOWN

Holy wad do we got the bucks! Regardless awsome deer hard to believe nobody had a trail cam pic, or saw him driving around. Normally everybody knows when a monster is on the area. Congrats to the hunter!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 96215

Wow!!!


----------



## ericjaenicke

I do not think he would have that kind of cash. And if he did im sure he would not spend it on a ranch hunt for a high fence deer. Like i said we will wait and see what happens. I dont believe he would lie to friends and family.


----------



## bucko12pt

bucknasty11208 said:


> Ahhh! Deer hunting in Michigan... Its a lose lose situation no matter what you do. If your a "Brown it's down guy", shame on you for not passing on sparky to let him grow a big rack. If you shoot one with a big rack, there's no way it's legit. At least there's no questioning legitimacy if it's a spike in Michigan. Seems like the only way to go if you don't want to be put under a microscope and scrutinized.


Kind of funny watching the MS detectives going to work, isn't it? 
Guilty until proven innocent. :lol::lol:


----------



## Maple_Ridge

Usually the only way a picture shows up at scotts, is if the buck actually was hung on the buck pole.

I didn't hear anything about it yet, but will stop in tomorrow AM to look for a picture.

Sent from my SCH-R760 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ericjaenicke

They posted the pic on their facebook page. The deer was just taken yesterday. Not sure if they have a pic there or not


----------



## monkman

Could be a ranch buck that escaped . If that is the case, that is one lucky hunter.


----------



## hillbillie

I'm sure any ranch owner would know their deer and have pictures. Maybe there's a grassy knoll conspiracy in play.

Sent from my Torque using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sjk984

Rompola all over again that is all


----------



## bkglad

Well free range or not the DNr needs to cite this kid for no tags. 


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## jiggin is livin

If it is a ranch deer and it escapes, it's free game right? I know if someone's pet Bullwinkle escaped and I laid it down there would be no way in hell they'd be getting it back.


----------



## Liver and Onions

sjk984 said:


> Rompola all over again that is all


Rompola ran and hid from the truth. He was given opportunity after opportunity to prove that his buck had not be altered. He did not, he ran and hid like a coward and a liar.

From what I have seen and read, every ranch deer has a tag in the ear. If this buck does not have a hole in the ear where tag has been removed....I think we have a deer that has somehow lived a long life in a heavily hunted area.

I wonder about trail cam pictures or summer sightings in a field feeding also as mentioned by another member.

L & O


----------



## Liver and Onions

jiggin is livin said:


> If it is a ranch deer and it escapes, it's free game right? ...........


Yes. Just can't be entered into the record books.

L & O


----------



## dmrbigeshott

bkglad said:


> Well free range or not the DNr needs to sight this kid for no tags.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


You tell 'em internet DNR officer wannabe!


----------



## Musket

How all to easy it is to come to the wrong conclusion without all the facts.


----------



## DeerSlayer36

WOW! GREAT BUCK CONGRATS!

Monsters are taken every year in Lapeer County, 170+ Booners, just look at Commerative Books of Michigan Record Books.

I myself have hunted Lapeer county 7-8 miles NW of Imlay City, for last three seasons have not harvested a deer yet, still waiting on my Big Buck, this gives me hope. Passed a lot of 1.5 to 2.5 yo bucks, and have a couple 3.5 YO Bucks on trail cams at night. Hunting Pressure in my area is intense.

Just goes to show everyone in still can be done in Michigan.

35 Pointer taken in Lapeer County: https://www.facebook.com/#!/mibuckpole


----------



## Swamp Monster

Liver and Onions said:


> From what I have seen and read, every ranch deer has a tag in the ear. I
> 
> L & O


Not necessarily true. Not all ranch deer and pen fed pets with tags.


----------



## Scout 2

Swamp Monster said:


> Not necessarily true. Not all ranch deer and pen fed pets with tags.


 I thought they all had ear tags to show they had been tested for TB


----------



## Liver and Onions

Swamp Monster said:


> Not necessarily true. Not all ranch deer and pen fed pets with tags.


Maybe all ranches that sell hunts/deer need tags ? If someone has a 20 acre pen for private hunting they would not need tags ?

L & O


----------



## Groundsize

You guys are brutal. Do you guys know how much money I have? High fence this high fence that. Where is the tag this where is the tag that!!! Dam. Hey the tag could be in the hind leg or tagged after a picture. Give it time for the story to come out. In the mean time go try and kill a big one


----------



## ryanl01

lay it to them paul!!!!! lol


----------



## Waxdart

wow. there are big deer out there.


----------



## sjk984

Liver and Onions said:


> Rompola ran and hid from the truth. He was given opportunity after opportunity to prove that his buck had not be altered. He did not, he ran and hid like a coward and a liar.
> 
> From what I have seen and read, every ranch deer has a tag in the ear. If this buck does not have a hole in the ear where tag has been removed....I think we have a deer that has somehow lived a long life in a heavily hunted area.
> 
> I wonder about trail cam pictures or summer sightings in a field feeding also as mentioned by another member.
> 
> L & O


We're did u read regs on the tags. 
7 years ago it wasn't mandatory but may be now. Also this is exactly how all that started. Everyone doubting because they could with out evidence. Granted I think he brought alot of bad attention on himself. Did he ever try to exploit his rack?


----------



## N.E. Outdoorsman

I hope it's legit!


----------



## QDMAMAN

bkglad said:


> Well free range or not the DNr needs to sight this kid for no tags.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


 
Why, because YOU can't see them in a picture? :lol::lol::lol:
BTW, the grammar police will be by shortly to cite you for your violation.:evil::lol:


----------



## N.E. Outdoorsman

QDMAMAN said:


> Why, because YOU can't see them in a picture? :lol::lol::lol:
> BTW, the grammar police will be by shortly to cite you for your violation.:evil::lol:


Shouldn't you go cite-in your smoke pole? There's another turdy pointer out there with your name on it!


----------



## srconnell22

Liver and Onions said:


> From what I have seen and read, every ranch deer has a tag in the ear. If this buck does not have a hole in the ear where tag has been removed....I think we have a deer that has somehow lived a long life in a heavily hunted area. O



That is not accurate. 

If a deer was born in the ranch (I.e. Not moved into the ranch from a breeder) it does not have ear tags. 

If you've ever watched Kyle Randall's show deer hunting in Michigan you'll see lots of ranch deer with no ear tags.


----------



## bmsstp4u

Santa is gonna be pissed, that was his next blitzen!! ha ha 
Nice buck


----------



## Liver and Onions

srconnell22 said:


> That is not accurate.
> 
> If a deer was born in the ranch (I.e. Not moved into the ranch from a breeder) it does not have ear tags.
> 
> If you've ever watched Kyle Randall's show deer hunting in Michigan you'll see lots of ranch deer with no ear tags.


Ya know what, this does make sense. The bucks that were put into the CBM books as fair chase and later removed because they were ranch bucks probably did not have holes in their ears. That would have been an obvious reason to question the deer from the get go. 
Thanks.
Kyle does like to hunt that deer ranch doesn't he ? I would too if it were free or very inexpensive.

L & O


----------



## kenn1320

Liver and Onions said:


> Ya know what, this does make sense. The bucks that were put into the CBM books as fair chase and later removed because they were ranch bucks probably did not have holes in their ears. That would have been an obvious reason to question the deer from the get go.
> Thanks.
> Kyle does like to hunt that deer ranch doesn't he ? I would too if it were free or very inexpensive.
> 
> L & O


Good point, like the George (Ike) Swan buck.
http://www.woods-n-waternews.com/Articles-In-This-Issue-i-2012-01-01-210704.112113-Buck-taken-from-enclosure.html


----------



## beetlebomb

I did a search on MLive and they aren't saying anything about it. Howard Meyerson in the MLive Outdoor section has said nothing, I wouldn't get too excited about it.


----------



## Hardwoods89

beetlebomb said:


> I did a search on MLive and they aren't saying anything about it. Howard Meyerson in the MLive Outdoor section has said nothing, I wouldn't get too excited about it.


Since when is it mandatory for a trophy to be exploited within a couple days in the media for it to be legit? Maybe this guy likes his privacy and doesn't want to make a circus out of all of this, then again maybe he is just waiting a few days for things to settle down, either way it's his prerogative, and anyone who is willing to discredit the legitimacy of a trophy deer because a website hasn't covered it yet sounds foolish (and since when did MLive become the end-all, be-all for outdoor coverage? give me a break).


----------



## Cullz

Looks like a huge buck!! Congrats to the hunter! Hopefully it's legit


----------



## MERGANZER

Sad state when everyone assumes its not legit. Rompola all over again. Remember like him or not Rompola had numerous CBM scorers handle the rack and score it and they said its legit. He didn't get along with P&Y or B&C. He has a shady past but I still want to see that buck take down the Hanson buck.

ganzer


----------



## bkglad

I already called the rap line, reported this as an illegally poached deer. 


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## kenn1320

If this was Iowa or Kansas there wouldn't be all this conspiracy. Sad when our state is known for dinks and something nice shows up, that its questioned. Seems the same guys that claim there are big bucks everywhere in this state, you just have to hunt harder are the ones questioning if its legit. Either way its a nice deer, congrats to the hunter.


----------



## bkglad

QDMAMAN said:


> Why, because YOU can't see them in a picture? :lol::lol::lol:
> BTW, the grammar police will be by shortly to cite you for your violation.:evil::lol:



Good catch! Well I figured, since you can't see them in the picture it must be poached. I see it happen all the time on those DNR hunting shows. It's worth a check right? 


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## mrwhitetails101

Looking more and more like a Photo Shop Photo i know many people in the area and as of today no one has heard or seen any thing to confirm this and we know word spreads fast when it comes to deer hunting sorry to be negative i still holding out hope its Real !!!!!!!!


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter

You see, it would be this mat that you would put on the floor... and would have different CONCLUSIONS written on it that you could JUMP TO.


----------



## Cullz

After looking at the pics a little more, I'm going to take a guess and say this is a farm deer. Either shot in a high fence or it escaped and was shot. Still a beautiful buck but if anyone honestly thinks this buck was free range then you might be in the wrong state &#128513;&#128077;


----------



## dinoday

Awesome deer..I don't care where he got it.
I've seen people all over Facebook and here ripping on the guy, for what? Because he hasn't explained? Or just because people are jealous of what somebody else did?
I saw a guy getting ripped on Facebook today because he just went out on some thin ice and caught a bucket of perch


----------



## thill

dinoday said:


> Awesome deer..I don't care where he got it.
> I've seen people all over Facebook and here ripping on the guy, for what? Because he hasn't explained? Or just because people are jealous of what somebody else did?
> I saw a guy getting ripped on Facebook today because he just went out on some thin ice and caught a bucket of perch


 
Where did he get the perch??


----------



## DEDGOOSE

dinoday said:


> Awesome deer..I don't care where he got it.
> I've seen people all over Facebook and here ripping on the guy, for what? Because he hasn't explained? Or just because people are jealous of what somebody else did?
> I saw a guy getting ripped on Facebook today because he just went out on some thin ice and caught a bucket of perch


Exactly if the deer was legally taken why does the shooter owe anyone a story, a picture.. It becomes your deer and you do not have to show a soul.. 

Its pretty sad that it has gotten to the point if you shoot a monster you better have a video camera rolling, stay in your blind, call a CO as well as local contingent of pastors and preachers to track and recover the animal with you on video for validity.. Upon recovery have the deer immediately DNA tested while calling local high fences for escapees so DNA can be cross checked.. If all checks out at this point you must have the rack X rayed to ensure it is indeed a real rack..


----------



## Josh R

DEDGOOSE said:


> Exactly if the deer was legally taken why does the shooter owe anyone a story, a picture.. It becomes your deer and you do not have to show a soul..
> 
> Its pretty sad that it has gotten to the point if you shoot a monster you better have a video camera rolling, stay in your blind, call a CO as well as local contingent of pastors and preachers to track and recover the animal with you on video for validity.. Upon recovery have the deer immediately DNA tested while calling local high fences for escapees so DNA can be cross checked.. If all checks out at this point you must have the rack X rayed to ensure it is indeed a real rack..


So true!


----------



## 5pt.

Whys it got to be a ranch deer?

Wasn't it 2012 I think? there was a 198" shot in North branch like 10 miles from this one is being claimed?

Is it because lapeer county doesn't have the ability to produce deer that big or that a freak rake like that are found behind fences?


----------



## Raf

disregard


----------



## Michael Wagner

I`m headed out to my blind in Lapeer county...... You guys go easy on me if I only shoot a 30 pointer.


----------



## ericjaenicke

Not embarrassed at all. I had no reason to question the guys story and no one else did either. Im not the type to pick apart someones stories and doubt them. Sorry for giving out the wrong information. Like i said it was what was told to me by many people that know the guy so i had no reason to think it was false information. I still dont believe he paid for the deer and i know if it escaped then its not truely a free range deer. Either he truely thought because it was no longer in a fence it was free range or he was trying to pull one over on us all. Guess it goes to show ya what hunting (shooting a big one) does to some people.


----------



## Firefighter

I'm shocked...


----------



## jiggin is livin

Yup, all these antler humpers just want to shoot a monster so everyone knows they are the best "Hunter"


----------



## srconnell22

Firefighter said:


> I'm shocked...


Imagine my disappointment in finding out you had neither a space phone nor bookface! About a 10th of that disappointment is what I had upon finding out this buck was high fence. :lol:

This one must have followed a hot doe from Three Rivers to Lapeer where he was killed free range. Much like the buck from Troy a few years back.


----------



## Liver and Onions

ericjaenicke said:


> ......
> 
> I had no reason to question the guys story and no one else did either.
> 
> .


So it seems that this was a hoax. Based on that information:

Ok, you had no reason to question the story. However, anyone who knows very much about deer hunting in the farm lands of Lapeer County is going to wonder why this buck wasn't on trailcamera photos or on a camera photo feeding in an alfalfa field in July or August. People who had seen this buck in the wild would have come out immediately with these pictures.
I don't think anyone was out of line in this thread wondering about this buck. We simply wanted to know the whole story, the whole true story.
If you learn about a statement from the owner of the buck, please pass that statement along.

Now, what are the chances that The Quik Stop was part of the hoax ?

L & O


----------



## Plumbgranny

Glad we now have the truth. I don't think the folks on here are monitoring threads just to question just any huge deer, but when we see a picture of a 35pt. buck with bases the size of coffee cans we understandably tend to be a bit skeptical. If some people did not try to pass farm deer off as free range (I'm not attacking the OP) there would be no reason to question. I have to admit, it was hard to believe this was legit just because of the freakish size of the rack.


----------



## triplelunger

Am I the only one who could care less if it's free range or not?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ericjaenicke

If i had pics of a buck like that i wouldnt post them. Lol. We dont even post pics of any deer. If i hear a statement from the owner of the buck i will pass it along. As for the quik stop being in on it im not sure. I couldnt see a business like that doing something like that. But then again i guess you never know.


----------



## kenn1320

ericjaenicke said:


> If i had pics of a buck like that i wouldnt post them. Lol. We dont even post pics of any deer. If i hear a statement from the owner of the buck i will pass it along. As for the quik stop being in on it im not sure. I couldnt see a business like that doing something like that. But then again i guess you never know.


 Dont go bashing that biz, getting ice cream on the way home is a tradition I dont want to loose. :coolgleam


----------



## TVCJohn

ericjaenicke said:


> If i had pics of a buck like that i wouldnt post them. Lol. We dont even post pics of any deer. If i hear a statement from the owner of the buck i will pass it along. As for the quik stop being in on it im not sure. I couldnt see a business like that doing something like that. But then again i guess you never know.


I would tend to agree....if that was a free ranger no smart person is going to be posting up their vids or cam pics of it.


----------



## FREEPOP

jiggin is livin said:


> Yup, all these antler humpers just want to shoot a monster so everyone knows they are the best "Hunter"



 :lol:


----------



## RedM2

Liver and Onions said:


> ...However, anyone who knows very much about deer hunting in the farm lands of Lapeer County is going to wonder why this buck wasn't on trailcamera photos or on a camera photo feeding in an alfalfa field in July or August. People who had seen this buck in the wild would have come out immediately with these pictures...
> 
> L & O


I disagree. I've had some very impressive animals on camera, but I don't share those pics with many people (some family included) because I don't want to draw any attention to "what's out there." Neighboring hunters haven't indicated an awareness of some of these animals and maybe they're doing exactly what I am doing, but based on their hunting tendencies, understanding of how to approach a stand, and non-use of trail cameras, I'd say they have no idea what's almost "under their nose" at times. Hunting is a lot different than fishing when it comes to posting pictures...at least for me anyways.


----------



## Pez Gallo

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Eco

Groundsize said:


> I retract my statement from earlier. Looks like a pen raised deer. Just saw it on Facebook.


 Your such a Duffous:lol::lol::evil:. Only you Paul:evil::help::help::help:. I laughed my ass off:evilsmile


----------



## mich buckmaster

Willow Lake in Three Rivers, Fenced in Game Farm. It goes both ways on controversy like this. The ones that said it was LEGIT, HA HA you are WRONG!!!!! The ones that said it was fake, HOW DO YOU KNOW,,,,,until now. 

I just don't like seeing people sending these pictures around and saying they are legit when the likely hood of this deer being legit is SOOOO slim. Then finding out it was a GAME FARM!!!


----------



## steve myers

mich buckmaster said:


> Willow Lake in Three Rivers, Fenced in Game Farm. It goes both ways on controversy like this. The ones that said it was LEGIT, HA HA you are WRONG!!!!! The ones that said it was fake, HOW DO YOU KNOW,,,,,until now.
> 
> I just don't like seeing people sending these pictures around and saying they are legit when the likely hood of this deer being legit is SOOOO slim. Then finding out it was a GAME FARM!!!


I agree,


----------



## Liver and Onions

RedM2 said:


> I disagree. I've had some very impressive animals on camera, but I don't share those pics with many people (some family included) because I don't want to draw any attention to "what's out there." ..............


I agree. I stated that info would come out afterwards, not before a harvest. Not many people are going to share information about a monster buck until AFTER it has been killed. Then the photos, sightings, sheds and stories would come forward. That has not happened here. Is it possible a deer like that could go totally unseen by eye or camera for a couple of years in the farm land of Lapeer County ? Possible yes, but unlikely.

L & O


----------



## U of M Fan

Michael Wagner said:


> I`m headed out to my blind in Lapeer county...... You guys go easy on me if I only shoot a 30 pointer.



Lmao!!!! Don't worry I got your back. Unless the ears are floppy lookin than all bets are off!!!


----------



## Hardwoods89

bucko12pt said:


> Answer a simple question. Do you think you could replace the antlers from Rompolas buck on another deer on the day that deer was killed and fool three measurers from the scoring organizations and a CO? I would challenge anyone to do it and I will inspect the deer for a $10k bet.
> 
> The non believers believe that's what happened.


To add to this, what is more likely, a hunter killing a world class deer in the same general area that he already has a proven track record of killing many other trophy deer OR a hunter who has already killed several trophy deer, decides to eschew hunting in favor of "building" a deer that is able to fool a CO and a few scorers? 

The whole " if it was legit he would take an x-ray and get paid" is classic, flawed group-think, refusing to consider that 1. The man who made the offer had an existing ax to grind with MR and 2. by all accounts, MR is an extreme introvert. If you consider the distinct possibility that perhaps MR values happiness and privacy over money and the appeasement of the masses (and specifically his rival), this scenario does not seem to be as strange as people make it out to be...I would even venture to say that Calderone knew MR well enough to know that he would refuse his offer even though the buck is real...and Calderone knew that publicly people would wrongly draw the conclusion the way most have....and he accomplishes what he set out to do, which is smear MR's name and credibility.


----------



## bioactive

RMH said:


> Thanks, now my phone has got a virus!!!:lol:


Why did I know *you* would follow up on that one? :lol:


----------



## anonymous7242016

ericjaenicke said:


> She personally knows this guy. Is free range. If you don't believe it...well i guess you will have to wait and see for yourself.



Still believe that?


----------



## RMH

bioactive said:


> Why did I know *you* would follow up on that one? :lol:


Good find Bio, I am deciding either between one of those or a Natures Blind.

http://natureblinds.com/


----------



## fishjunkie22

Sounds like a BUNCH..... of jealous school boys. The deer is incredible no matter where it was shot. As for MR. I beleive that buck was/is real deal. Just a bunch of jealous nay sayers.. but some are men and some are..... welllllll the rest of the crowd....:lol::lol::lol::


----------



## Cullz

fishjunkie22 said:


> Sounds like a BUNCH..... of jealous school boys. The deer is incredible no matter where it was shot. As for MR. I beleive that buck was/is real deal. Just a bunch of jealous nay sayers.. but some are men and some are..... welllllll the rest of the crowd....:lol::lol::lol::


I guess you would hunt a zoo also? Maybe kill some goats in the petting zoo? Give me a break, call a spade a spade


----------



## RAck_Attack

At that time, 1998, when MR shot his buck, the high fence theory was kicked around. But hands down, a private deer of that "typical" caliber would have been worth way north of $20k, plus the advertising value for the ranch. 

Like many of you, I wish he would have followed through. But I understand why he didn't.


----------



## steve myers

Cullz said:


> I guess you would hunt a zoo also? Maybe kill some goats in the petting zoo? Give me a break, call a spade a spade


Good quote and how can anybody say a fenced grown deer is any comparison to a range deer.We could all raise and shoot a big deer if we wanted too.


----------



## Uncle Boopoo

What if Mitch was just too cheap to buy non resident tags for MO when he moved to MI? He could kill a bunch of big bucks down south and just say he shot them up north. He might have gotten paranoid that he would face criminal charges if there was a snag in his lie.


----------



## walleyenut3214

Just saw a trail cam photo of this buck willow creek farms.oh well would of been nice if it was free roaming deer.


----------



## 2508speed

Everyone knows the Rompola buck is real! It's just that it was shot on the airport land! Inside city limits! Can't prove it. Just what I heard back then. I don't even know if the airport is in the city limits! More credence to the myth!


----------



## Liver and Onions

bucko12pt said:


> .............
> 
> Did you come up with court/conviction records of the man stealing 10k in food stamps as you reported?
> 
> ..........


Please quote me where I wrote this. 

L & O


----------



## 7mmsendero

bucko12pt said:


> I'm not in love with him, I just choose to state the facts and not repeat lies and misinformation as spread on the internet, you obviously do.
> 
> Did you come up with court/conviction records of the man stealing 10k in food stamps as you reported?
> 
> As much as I dislike some of the things he's done, I won't make up stuff about him to diminish his character, he's done a good enough job of that himself.
> 
> Speaking of gullible and naive, you need to re-read your last sentence it fits your earlier post to a T!! :lol:


What's your take on cutting off non-typical points from a large rack so it has a higher typical score? 

As far as the idea no one would kill a fenced deer because it was worth $20K idea, how about asking Milo Hansen if his buck was only worth $20K? I think Milo did a touch better than $20K.


----------



## anonymous7242016

RMH said:


> Thanks, now my phone has got a virus!!!:lol:



I read the testimonials and my order has been made. Can't wait to **** some silicone.


----------



## Liver and Onions

ericjaenicke said:


> Wife just showed me a pic of a buck that was shot by someone she is friends with.
> ...........


Do you know if the shooter of the buck has made any kind of public statement or explanation regarding this event ?
Some who know him doubt that he would have the kind of money necessary to buy this animal at a farm. Any thoughts about that ?

L & O


----------



## kenn1320

Liver and Onions said:


> Do you know if the shooter of the buck has made any kind of public statement or explanation regarding this event ?
> Some who know him doubt that he would have the kind of money necessary to buy this animal at a farm. Any thoughts about that ?
> 
> L & O


He probably didn't shoot the deer, no hero shots of him and the deer. He probably found the pics on line and started a rumor. Then again I wouldn't of expected Ike Swan to have the money for a high fence deer, but he did.


----------



## Cullz

Being a farm deer isn't the issue. Trying to pass it off as free range is what is being debated. Heck I shot blitzen last year off my roof, hang on and I'll copy and paste a pic so I can show you!! Hahahaha PS he was a 45pt also I WIN!!


----------



## tcriver

All this negative B.S. is why I quit posting pics on this sight,This is the Michigan sportsman site not the Michigan haters site,nice buck congrats to the Hunter that killed it


----------



## RMH

tcriver said:


> All this negative B.S. is why I quit posting pics on this sight,This is the Michigan sportsman site not the Michigan haters site,nice buck congrats to the Hunter that killed it


----------



## Liver and Onions

kenn1320 said:


> He probably didn't shoot the deer, no hero shots of him and the deer.
> ......


There are 3 pictures of a guy with the deer on Scott's Quik Stop Facebook page. I do not know if that is Dan S., the guy who claimed to have killed the deer fair chase in Lapeer County.

tcriver,
As stated a number of times in this thread, if you kill a high fence buck, fine. However, don't claim that it is fair chase. 
I don't know of any other site where a person legally killing a fair chase buck will get higher praise than on this site.

L & O


----------



## anonymous7242016

RMH said:


>




http://buyersadvantage.biz/images/whoPage.jpg


You found a younger pic:lol:


----------



## ryanl01

lol. lets keep this post going... bb down with ar off the bk porch!!!!!


----------



## bucko12pt

Liver and Onions said:


> Please quote me where I wrote this.
> 
> L & O


Ok, come up with any credible source that shows he stole 10k in food stamps. If he did, as you claim, there should be court conviction records.


----------



## bucko12pt

7mmsendero said:


> What's your take on cutting off non-typical points from a large rack so it has a higher typical score?
> 
> As far as the idea no one would kill a fenced deer because it was worth $20K idea, how about asking Milo Hansen if his buck was only worth $20K? I think Milo did a touch better than $20K.


I'm a measurer for CBM, so no, I'm not in favor of doctoring any rack to increase the score.


----------



## steve myers

bucko12pt said:


> I'm a measurer for CBM, so no, I'm not in favor of doctoring any rack to increase the score.


No way I would do that want it just like I shot it.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives

So this was a penned ranch buck? :sad:


----------



## lapeerhunter10

For those of you who think bucks like this don't exist free range... Around 7 years ago a monster was seen in our woods(20-30 points estimated). Obviously no shot. This buck was killed later that season a few properties down the road. Lapeer county.


----------



## steve myers

lapeerhunter10 said:


> For those of you who think bucks like this don't exist free range... Around 7 years ago a monster was seen in our woods(20-30 points estimated). Obviously no shot. This buck was killed later that season a few properties down the road. Lapeer county.


I agree they are out there but some people you can't trust as I have saw a few different guys posting ranch deer as if they shot it open range.We have been letting them grow and got bucks in 160's so far and I think a 180 or better is possible.


----------



## swampbuck

There are a few big bucks across the state. More than what there are people willing to hunt them......and then some get lucky. Congrats to the lucky hunter ( considering nobody has produced even a shred of second hand evidence)


----------



## Epatti

no doubt in my mind that mitch's deer is the real deal. I find it funny that people that have no idea of what kind of hunter that man is can question him. The dude kills big deer, on public land. Scent control freak, movement freak, he understands mature deer better than most. He is a "weirdo". I for one applaud him for not taking the ten grand. It was an insult from a dude that had something to prove. Mitch is his own guy. Love him, hate him, whatever it is he can kill big deer.


----------



## seabee8782

I heard tonight there are pictures of the buck at like willow creek or something was the name of the ranch.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Liver and Onions

swampbuck said:


> .
> ........
> Congrats to the lucky hunter
> .......


Are you referring to the hunter mentioned in post #1 ?

L & O


----------



## swampbuck

He was decades ahead of the celebrity hunters. His archery state record stood from 1985 - 2012 and he had the Missouri record as a teen.

The big one in 1998 didn't qualify for p&y then anyways. Even if he wanted to deal with P&Y or B&C


----------



## swampbuck

Liver and Onions said:


> Are you referring to the hunter mentioned in post #1 ?
> 
> 
> 
> L & O



All of them


----------



## Cwick925

I know the girl personally guys! Free range!


----------



## CHASINEYES

Epatti said:


> no doubt in my mind that mitch's deer is the real deal. I find it funny that people that have no idea of what kind of hunter that man is can question him. The dude kills big deer, on public land. Scent control freak, movement freak, he understands mature deer better than most. He is a "weirdo". I for one applaud him for not taking the ten grand. It was an insult from a dude that had something to prove. Mitch is his own guy. Love him, hate him, whatever it is he can kill big deer.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Sasquatch Lives

Epatti said:


> no doubt in my mind that mitch's deer is the real deal. I find it funny that people that have no idea of what kind of hunter that man is can question him. The dude kills big deer, on public land. Scent control freak, movement freak, he understands mature deer better than most. He is a "weirdo". I for one applaud him for not taking the ten grand. It was an insult from a dude that had something to prove. Mitch is his own guy. Love him, hate him, whatever it is he can kill big deer.


How do you know? Proof? His actions have made me question whether ANY of his deer were real.


----------



## steve myers

Sasquatch Lives said:


> How do you know? Proof? His actions have made me question whether ANY of his deer were real.


Exactly my feelings.


----------



## Kennybks

Sasquatch Lives said:


> How do you know? Proof? His actions have made me question whether ANY of his deer were real.


Mitch Rompola was a whitetail guru long before the debacle over that specific deer. I had stacks of magazines with his stories (20 years worth) and articles about his techniques, and tips, tricks. He'd been in the spotlight for quite some time as a well respected hunter.

All that changed when he decided to go public with that one deer. 

I went to several of the CBM Banquete meetings over the years. I spoke with one of the measures that had participated in validating the rack. He assured me it was 100% on the up and up, but their was friction between B&C, P&Y leadership and Mitch. No, I no longer remember who or care.

I won't go into why, (cause i dont fully know) but Mitch basically thumbed his nose so they went out of their way to chastise him publicly. whatever he says mitch obviously wasn't a St, but the whitetail was always tops to him. 

Never met him personally, but I think there is more to the story than the Rompola bashers are pushing. 

I still have the woodsnwaters release when they covered the story.


----------



## steve myers

Don't doubt he was a great hunter but when things happen like this it makes you wonder if all the articles were really true.I know he was a reclusive type guy but if it was legit he still should have proven it.Gotta say I don't believe everything I read anymore.Just me I have seen way to many things that aren't the truth from some guys.


----------



## FREEPOP

steve myers said:


> Don't doubt he was a great hunter but when things happen like this it makes you wonder if all the articles were really true.I know he was a reclusive type guy but if it was legit he still should have proven it.Gotta say I don't believe everything I read anymore.Just me I have seen way to many things that aren't the truth from some guys.



To whom and why?


----------



## 2508speed

FREEPOP said:


> To whom and why?


Yup! Some people don't just don't want their 2 minutes of fame. It's his deer and he was willing to show it until all the negative press started. Imagine running for public office!


----------



## Epatti

yeah, I was asked for proof. Besides knowing guys that know mitch, and having talked to him a handful of times I have none. I also believe that he had no reason to lie. Hes a quiet guy, would rather not have the hassle. But if people dont believe, they dont have too. I can guarantee one thing, Mitch could care less what the internet police think


----------



## rz6x59

bucksnbows said:


> I read the testimonials and my order has been made. Can't wait to **** some silicone.


Hey man PM when you are done with her. I'd like to give this thing a test drive.:lol:


----------



## Michael Wagner

There is a book by Dan Bertalan called "Bowhunting`s Whitetail Masters" with a section on Mitch Rompola before the big buck controversy, what he says and his hunting methods make sense, I also remember an article by John Ozaga that said it was possible. I can`t say I believe it or not, only one guy could clear it up.


----------



## 2508speed

Michael Wagner said:


> There is a book by Dan Bertalan called "Bowhunting`s Whitetail Masters" with a section on Mitch Rompola before the big buck controversy, what he says and his hunting methods make sense, I also remember an article by John Ozaga that said it was possible. I can`t say I believe it or not, only one guy could clear it up.


Somewhere back, I believe MOOD or youtube, I saw a video on Mitch. This was after the controversy. It showed his living room with all the deer heads. That guy forgot more than most of us will ever know about deer! His main problem IMO was his legal record. Don't know him. Never heard of him until he shot that buck. How many years is the statute of limitations? I hope he's crazy like a fox and comes out with the antlers and proves everyone wrong! And make mor money than a rock star on it!


----------



## blittle913

bucko12pt said:


> Ok, come up with any credible source that shows he stole 10k in food stamps. If he did, as you claim, there should be court conviction records.


You making yourself look like a fool. 
L & O never once said anything about him stealing 10k in food stamps.


----------



## Paperboy 1

So is this Lapeer deer legit?? I don't care about Rompola.

Yes or no on Lapeer??


----------



## tnvet

If it's on the Internet it's gotta be true! Everyone knows that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## anonymous7242016

rz6x59 said:


> Hey man PM when you are done with her. I'd like to give this thing a test drive.:lol:



Most men usually are happy with my sloppy seconds. Lol


----------



## anonymous7242016

Paperboy 1 said:


> So is this Lapeer deer legit?? I don't care about Rompola.
> 
> Yes or no on Lapeer??



From what I can gather it's a ranch kill not fair chase. At least that is what michigan buck pole is leaning towards as they said they will not enter it in any contests.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

2508speed said:


> =I hope he's crazy like a fox and comes out with the antlers and proves everyone wrong! And make mor money than a rock star on it!


I do not believe he can as long as Milo Hansen holds the typical world record. He signed a agreement with him and I believe part of it was, Mitch could not enter his deer until someone else had broken Milos record..


----------



## bioactive

2508speed said:


> Somewhere back, I believe MOOD or youtube, I saw a video on Mitch. This was after the controversy. It showed his living room with all the deer heads. That guy forgot more than most of us will ever know about deer! His main problem IMO was his legal record. Don't know him. Never heard of him until he shot that buck. How many years is the statute of limitations? I hope he's crazy like a fox and comes out with the antlers and proves everyone wrong! And make mor money than a rock star on it!


Probably the Mike Avery interview you are remembering.


----------



## bioactive

And the short version of the recovery video:

[youtube]tcow9i7KrIg[/youtube]


----------



## weatherby

I wish I could take a chip out of my mind and put it in every one else's. Then you would know the Rompola buck is legite


----------



## Liver and Onions

http://whitetail.com/rompolagate.html

For those who want to believe Rompola, how do explain that this man to be so desperate that he would steal food stamps and yet turn down a lot of money to simply have his antlers Xray proving that they were not tampered with ? Besides getting the opportunity to take the money from someone who was making life miserable for him, Rompola lost the chance to take the money, look the guy in the eye and say, "See, I told you so!" if the antlers were real.

http://www.kentuckyhunting.net/foru...omes-clean-buck-certified-as-new-world-record!

Be sure to read the comments following the article in case you missed the important clues at the beginning.

L & O


----------



## CHASINEYES

That's all we have to discount ol' Mitch, an aprils fools joke? Lol

Mitch is probably sitting right where he wants to be. P&Y or whoever he had it out with isn't legit until they have his buck in their books.

The whole court order (gag order) seems rather hideous to me. Why would Mitch need to wait until another deer breaks Hansons record to have it his own recorded? Sounds like a dirtbag move.

I thought D&D hunting ran a story on the recovery of the Rompola buck. In their story, it seems there was a CO present when he pulled the animal from the woods. Additionally, a CO and 3 CBM scorers validated his deer as legit. I think Mitch is a very strong willed individual who told someone to go pound sand and he's holding his ground.


----------



## jiggin is livin

CHASINEYES said:


> That's all we have to discount ol' Mitch, an aprils fools joke? Lol
> 
> Mitch is probably sitting right where he wants to be. P&Y or whoever he had it out with isn't legit until they have his buck in their books.
> 
> The whole court order (gag order) seems rather hideous to me. Why would Mitch need to wait until another deer breaks Hansons record to have it his own recorded? Sounds like a dirtbag move.
> 
> I thought D&D hunting ran a story on the recovery of the Rompola buck. In their story, it seems there was a CO present when he pulled the animal from the woods. Additionally, a CO and 3 CBM scorers validated his deer as legit. I think Mitch is a very strong willed individual who told someone to go pound sand and he's holding his ground.


I agree. I wouldn't be able to stare at that thing everyday and just grin knowing I have the world record and I'm not confirming it. Idk something about me thinks that buck deserves to be on the books. I believe it's real though. Too many legit people seen it that day and said it's real. Everyone is different and it's his deer, his call. I personally would think the deer deserves that kind of respect though. Either way awesome deer and story. 

I'm sorry I don't recall but where did he shoot it? Like what area.


----------



## buck snort

It's amazing how much a pen raised deer can cause. Yes a fenced in deer hunt is a deer in a pen. Anyone with money can shoot a deer of that caliber


----------



## 2508speed

jiggin is livin said:


> I agree. I wouldn't be able to stare at that thing everyday and just grin knowing I have the world record and I'm not confirming it. Idk something about me thinks that buck deserves to be on the books. I believe it's real though. Too many legit people seen it that day and said it's real. Everyone is different and it's his deer, his call. I personally would think the deer deserves that kind of respect though. Either way awesome deer and story.
> 
> I'm sorry I don't recall but where did he shoot it? Like what area.


NW 12 somewhere. Grand Traverse I believe.


----------

